
Clinton's Private Server Undermined Open Records Act - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2016/03/17/hillary-clinton-email-server-foia-benghazi-editorials-debates/81832576/
======
ZoeZoeBee
“A democracy requires accountability, and accountability requires
transparency.” - President Obama: First Day of Office.

Flash Forward 7 Years Later and the Democrats are About to Nominate the Least
Transparent and Unaccountable Person since Nixon, while the Republican Party
is trying to figure out a way to prevent the person with the most votes from
becoming the party's Nominee.

The Illusion of Democracy, has proven to be nothing more than a veil to
appease the masses.

~~~
greenisland
You are so right. Hillary Clinton is wholly unfit for _any_ office let alone
the highest in the land.

Trump has been public so long, everyone knows everything about him and he
could care less. The establishment fears him because they have nothing on him.
The man has his own money, he cannot be bribed, he has allegiance to no one,
they cannot take away his campaign finance dollars, they cannot bar him this
or that committee. He is, in my opinion, the perfect candidate at this time. I
don't agree with everything he says, but he's better than the alternative,
which is Hillary. I'd rather see Josef Stalin elected were he alive than
Hillary.

